# ID this, please



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 27, 2018)

Ok, here is something I would like for y'all to identify. It's from my trip I took during May. The second person to correctly ID this, will get a large flat rate box with a piece of Palo Verde, 5 1/2" x 11 1/2" x 11 1/2" blank . Anyone interested??? The name must be correct, and only I know what the proper term is. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## burlyfigured (Jun 27, 2018)

Medium rare cow patty...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 27, 2018)

dung


----------



## Chris Geeo (Jun 27, 2018)

Cow pie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 27, 2018)

burlyfigured said:


> Medium rare cow patty...



You stole my answer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 27, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Ok, here is something I would like for y'all to identify. It's from my trip I took during May. The second person to correctly ID this, will get a large flat rate box with a piece of Palo Verde, 5 1/2" x 11 1/2" x 11 1/2" blank . Anyone interested??? The name must be correct, and only I know what the proper term is. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)View attachment 149247



I would go more towards the rare end. It was pretty fresh....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## The100road (Jun 27, 2018)

The second person to correctly Id? Please let me know when the first person gets it right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 27, 2018)

Mesquite seed.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 27, 2018)

Prairie pizza


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 27, 2018)

Buffalo chip


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 27, 2018)

excrement, compost, droppings, dung, mulch, maul, guano, buffalo chips, cow chips, cowplop, meadow muffins. 
Knock em out with with one shot!!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 27, 2018)

My wife’s cooking  edit:(psst don’t tell her I said that )

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Jun 27, 2018)

Just for people's knowledge, that is how Mesquite trees get started. Cows eat the beans off the tree, which are the seeds, they "drop" them wherever they land. They are a great starter batch of fertilizer for the trees. Tony

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 27, 2018)

I always knew that it was a crap tree

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## burlyfigured (Jun 27, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I would go more towards the rare end. It was pretty fresh....... Jerry (in Tucson)


 .I call bs it would be green if it was rare

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 27, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> excrement, compost, droppings, dung, mulch, maul, guano, *buffalo chips,* cow chips, cowplop, meadow muffins.
> Knock em out with with one shot!!!



Well Crap!!. Eric was the second answer. I should have stated 1 guess per post, but I'm gonna hafta let the *chips* fall where they may. Eric, gonna get a Palo Verde Tree tomorrow. You'll get a piece from that one...... I'll get it in the mail after the 1st...........

I gotta hand it to Greg, though, he did it with only one guess, but was too early......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 27, 2018)

One of these guys is the culprit of dropping the chip in the picture above. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 27, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Well Crap!!. Eric was the second answer. I should have stated 1 guess per post, but I'm gonna hafta let the *chips* fall where they may. Eric, gonna get a Palo Verde Tree tomorrow. You'll get a piece from that one...... I'll get it in the mail after the 1st...........
> 
> I gotta hand it to Greg, though, he did it with only one guess, but was too early......... Jerry (in Tucson)



Eric is on a roll...he better hurry up and play the lottery!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 27, 2018)

Cool! Two wins in about a week. Jerry, I've won a knife earlier, go ahead and pick the next in line. Its only fair since I put every guess I could. Ha. Thanks.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 27, 2018)

I wish Lou. I've played it but can't even get a single number.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 27, 2018)

Your passing up a nice piece of timber


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 27, 2018)

I know but....


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 28, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Cool! Two wins in about a week. Jerry, I've won a knife earlier, *go ahead and pick the next in line.* Its only fair since I put every guess I could. Ha. Thanks.


Eric, I would, but no one else has guessed since you........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 28, 2018)

Buffalo chip LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 28, 2018)

I'd be afraid he might share the Buffalo chips... Guess what you're getting for peanuts!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2018)

I've seen a blank cast from it, looked pretty dam cool. Never seen one for sale or I would totally buy it.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 28, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Buffalo chip LOL


Ding, ding, ding....we have a winner!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 28, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Buffalo chip LOL



Okie Dokie, looks like there is a winner again and it's Barry from the gulf coast. . I'm gonna need the pertinent info to get this going. I got that tree this morning, and it is not a disappointment. When turning it still fresh, it smells like you stepped in what's in the first picture. But, this is what the wood is gonna look like. 

 

 ................... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 28, 2018)

Dang, I screwed myself on that one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 28, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> *Dang, I screwed myself on that one. *



As young as you are Eric, I don't think it will be the last time. But, this since this stuff grows on trees, so you probably will have another chance to get some............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 29, 2018)

Here it 'tis. Fits the box pretty good, so no need for any chips to take up the extra space. But first, my shop door.

 

Now for the wood. This first picture is towards the center, the middle picture shows the end grain, and the last picture is towards to bark. It looks a little punky, but good sharp tools will solve that issue. Turn it to 10%, put in a bag, wait about 3-4 months, and then finish it.

 

 



Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 29, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 29, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Dang, I screwed myself on that one.



I told you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karda (Jun 30, 2018)

Merde


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 30, 2018)

Karda said:


> Merde


Ok Mike, I'm in the dark here. I think I need a definition of MERDE before I can respond intelligently. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 30, 2018)

merde
merd/
_exclamation_

a French word for “bat guana,” used as a mild, generally humorous exclamation in English.
"Merde! What had she done!"

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Karda (Jul 1, 2018)

thanks Lou for the definition, better than mine thats about the limit of my French. I used that because every body used all the good terms

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 2, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> merde
> merd/
> _exclamation_
> 
> ...



If you want to say it in Greek you would say Skata. Tony


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 2, 2018)

Tony said:


> If you want to say it in Greek you would say Skata. Tony



I guess "Mercy!!" would have worked also.



Tony said:


> If you want to say it in Greek you would say Skata. Tony



Kinda like scat from a cat, bat, rat, and maybe even a gnat? That's it for the 'at' names. Too early in the morning............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karda (Jul 2, 2018)

thanks tony I remember that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 2, 2018)

I was going with brown shale sidewalk. We see so much of the flop drop, that it just blended in...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

